# Swim bladder issue??



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

Sooo one of my fancy goldfish - a lionhead, about 2 years old - has been nose down for about a month now. I've tried fasting, peas, medicated foods and nothing seems to help. Was reading on another thread that it might be that the water's not hard enough, but the tank's GH is high (around 10dH). The tank is also buffered with crushed coral/oyster shells and the PH/KH is within normal readings. 

The only thing left I can think of is that he's just got something wrong inside... the other 2 goldfish are totally fine. 
I'm wondering if, at this point, I should put him out of his misery or if there is anything I can do as a last ditch attempt to save him? The last 2 days he's been nose down either in the bottom corner or next to the filter intake - it's so sad to sit here on the couch and see him like this! 
Any advice is GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

What are the water parameters besides the GH? What types of foods do you feed?


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

PH - 7.2/7.6
Kh - around 60 mg/L (low?)
Ammonia/Nitrite - 0

feeding shelled peas, blanched zucchini, medi-gold/jump start (non-medicated food: Hikari sinking pellets for fancy goldfish). Not feeding daily, about every 2nd-3rd day.

He (actually I think its a she) was swimming around a little bit for a few minutes at a time today but still goes back to the same corner, nose down


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

Here's a photo, next to the filter intake...


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

Anybody have any suggestions/tips for helping my fish?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Here's a clip of him doing his thing for reference YouTube - handicap Fish


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

poor guy 
its almost like hes bungee jumping


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for posting the clip... so sad 
That's him being active too, usually just sitting nose down on the bottom in a corner (like the photo).


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

??? Any advice? please?


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I have tried everything with my frontosa and no luck very hard to cure sorry


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks skrick. That's what I was afraid of... I guess it's better to not let him suffer like that


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

I have the same problem with my black moor. But he floats on the side way. I am thinking of making a harness and put some weight to help him balance. He lives outside so I may try this once the weather gets a bit warmer. You may want to make a harness and put a float instead in your case. There are posters on the web regarding to the fish harness. It's not very aesthetics but I think it helps to improve the quality of life for the poor guy.


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

Treasure chest said:


> I have the same problem with my black moor. But he floats on the side way. I am thinking of making a harness and put some weight to help him balance. He lives outside so I may try this once the weather gets a bit warmer. You may want to make a harness and put a float instead in your case. There are posters on the web regarding to the fish harness. It's not very aesthetics but I think it helps to improve the quality of life for the poor guy.


hmmm that's not a bad idea... thanks for the suggestion! He would need to be weighted in his back end, as he is floating/bobbing around nose down. He can right himself a bit but you can see he's struggling to keep himself level.
Last night he was near the top-middle of the tank but just swirling around with the current not really having any control  Today he's back in the corner at the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm more than curious to know what others have done with their fish who have swim bladder issues. This guy looks healthy as hell, but due to swim bladder issues... obviously isn't living to his full potential. I'd like to see him swimming upright sooner rather than later, but this thread doesn't seem to either be getting the attention and info needed, or maybe nobody has swim bladder issues and it isn't noticed?


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

What are your nirates like? I read in a goldfish reference book of mine (Fancy Goldfish by Hess) that nitrates can cause swim bladder issues. Sure enough, a goldie of mine gets a bit floaty toward the end of the week but right after the water change, absolutely fine. Mind you, my nitrates only climb to 20 ppm at most in between water changes.

Other options include implantng a piece of gravel inside the goldfish's body cavity to weigh its backside down (risky of course but there are step-by-steps on how to go about it) and making a harness for your goldfish to keep it afloat. I have seen the harness used successfully many times but they take a bit of engineering to ensure that they don't irritate the goldfish's skin.


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

He died 
I don't think it was the nitrates either as I did do a few big water changes (50%) and no change. Poor lil guy, at least he's not suffering anymore and eating lots of veggies in fishy heaven now


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Aww..... that blows big something or other  He was so freakin' cute with his.... lion like head....


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

Grete_J said:


> Aww..... that blows big something or other  He was so freakin' cute with his.... lion like head....


Yeah, he was really cute with his chubby face & dorsal fin-less ^_^ 
Merlin seems really sad now that his buddy is gone... he's just moping around the area where the other one was all the time


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Err.... weekend too soon to go on a hunt for a new buddy? I know where some pretty cute guys are residing right now... Fantasy Aquatic


----------

